# Hatchling vs “Well Started” six month old?



## AllieKat1997 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello! I’ve very new to tortoise keeping and have been methodically plotting my newest arrival. Like I said, I’m very new, though I could probably recite all of my research I’ve been doing backwards! I really love the Golden Greeks they’re smaller size (though I know they need a LARGE living space!) appeals to me and of course their coloration. I also really like Dalmatian Hermann’s. There’s just a charm about them. Both are good beginners species I’ve read but I was curious since hatchlings can be so fragile and finicky if I should purchase a “well-started” six month hatchling instead of a recently hatched baby? Please let me know, thank you all so much!


----------



## Minority2 (Oct 29, 2018)

The term "well-started" can have different meanings depending on the care level and conditions set by the individual breeder. Typically it means 6 months or over 50 grams. Personally I believe the conditions and care level used by the breeder is more important than the overall weight. 

Young hatchlings under 3 months old do require a bit more attention. This is especially true for new inexperienced owners that may not have their enclosure, lighting, heating, and dietary offerings completely setup already. If these conditions are correct and the breeder has been properly researched and vetted, the recently born hatchling will most likely settle just fine. 

Please feel free to ask questions and read the care sheets available in tortoise forum. I strongly suggest double checking with this forum before following advice given by other people, websites, breeders, veterinarians, and sales associates. There are a lot of incorrect care information out there, many of which are outdated and known to be unsafe for tortoises.


----------



## AllieKat1997 (Oct 29, 2018)

I was looking at tortoise town and cb reptiles but like all major chains they have good and bad reviews. I just glanced in the tortoise for sale forum and found a member selling golden Greek hatchlings. I’m sure this is a far better option than a major chain dealer? Thanks so much!


----------



## Minority2 (Oct 29, 2018)

AllieKat1997 said:


> I was looking at tortoise town and cb reptiles but like all major chains they have good and bad reviews. I just glanced in the tortoise for sale forum and found a member selling golden Greek hatchlings. I’m sure this is a far better option than a major chain dealer? Thanks so much!



Avoid tortoise town at all costs. CB reptile is one of the other names they go by. Their business practices and level of care is very poor. 

Contact the specific breeder and ask them about their housing conditions, diet, and level of care before proceeding any further. Hydration and humidity levels are both very important factors for a growing tortoise.


----------



## AllieKat1997 (Oct 29, 2018)

oh, I had no idea! Okay I will, thank you so much!


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2018)

Do a search for Tortoise Town in the vendor review section here.

Buying directly from a breeder who soaks daily and starts them right will serve you better than buying from a large internet broker. Age doesn't matter. If the care for them was equal then an older, larger one will have a greater margin of error. Personally, I would give more weight to _how_ either a new baby or a six month old was started and cared for. Most breeders keep them too dry and dehydrated. Find a breeder who doesn't keep them too dry, and then the age of the baby doesn't matter.


----------

